# Should I buy a bamboo snowboard?



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Wtf.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bamboo is a common material used in snowboards. Other than that, I have no idea what to tell you. I have no clue what board that is that you posted a picture of.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm actually thinking about manufacturing this board for myself. The design still isn't decided. I liked the unfinished look. If people are interested, I'll produce more of them with possibly different designs.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So are you selling this, need advice on this? Kind of confused here chief.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cball19 said:


> I'm actually thinking about manufacturing this board for myself. The design still isn't decided. I liked the unfinished look. If people are interested, I'll produce more of them with possibly different designs.


GTFO

If you don't know shit about snowboards, then you have no business trying to make them.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

You mean like my 2007 Rossignol The Experience? Or a crap load of Arbors??


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Deacon said:


> You mean like my 2007 Rossignol The Experience? Or a crap load odd Arbors?
> 
> https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-0/10460821_558621428970_3522977749151540190_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=2a8a3f2d3c466c6082657ba3a1e54f49&oe=55552B98&__gda__=1431741043_68a0a9af3466f5370a41dfdc7e8fa4b5


Yeah, I mean something like either one of those. Personally, I liked the exposed bamboo look. Thinking I would overlay some designs of a tiger claws and eyes or something for a far east zen look.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cball19 said:


> Hey man, admittedly I'm new to it. I quit my job because I hated being a part of a massive corporation. I loved snowboarding in the past so I'm making a run at a fun way to make a living. Don't hate.


Dude, you're fucked. You don't know anything about how to actually manufacture snowboards and you're attempting to gain a foothold in an industry where very few already established manufacturers are actually experiencing growth. Even if you are successful, which I'd put the odds of right around zero, it'll likely be years before you see a profit. This isn't something you quit your day job to do.

If you have this strong of a desire to piss away money, I'll gladly email you my Paypal info and you can just send it to me. It'll save you a lot of time and heartache.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cball19 said:


> Yeah, I mean something like either one of those. I liked the exposed bamboo like. Thinking I would overlay some designs of a tiger claws and eyes or something for a far east zen look.


Ok son. I'm feeling kind today so I'll just say it, THIS is not the place to bring a pitch like this. Your gonna ripped to pieces. Pretty much every regular here is pretty hardcore and they aren't gonna give you a thing if you have nothing to offer.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You know how I know you're definitely fucked? You're wanting to build snowboards for profit and yet, you are seemingly 100% fixated on the appearance of the board. Not the tech, not the camber profile, not the build materials, not the shape, not nothing. You want it to look like unfinished bamboo. You know what the market is for a board that looks like unfinished bamboo is? Oh wait, I forgot to tell you more about the board... uh, it looks like unfinished bamboo... so, how many would you like to buy?


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> GTFO
> 
> If you don't know shit about snowboards, then you have no business trying to make them.


I have a manufacturer lined up that knows how to make them and has been making them for years. 

Just trying to learn what people like, get some ideas and I'll get my designer to come up with some board designs.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> You know how I know you're definitely fucked? You're wanting to build snowboards for profit and yet, you are seemingly 100% fixated on the appearance of the board. Not the tech, not the camber profile, not the build materials, not the shape, not nothing. You want it to look like unfinished bamboo. You know what the market is for a board that looks like unfinished bamboo is? Oh wait, I forgot to tell you more about the board... uh, it looks like unfinished bamboo... so, how many would you like to buy?


The manufacturer currently knows the details about the production process for the board. If you want specs, I can get you specs. They can be made with any camber, shape, whatever is most popular.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cball19 said:


> Hey man, I have a manufacturer lined up that knows how to make them and has been making them for years. I quit my corporate job because I hated it and I'm trying to have fun making a living. Don't hate.
> 
> Just trying to learn what people like, get some ideas and I'll get my designer to come up with some board designs.


Without a doubt the best business play I've ever heard. With a well thought out plan like this, I see no way you can possibly fail. If I were you, I'd invest my entire life savings into this plan and max out every line of credit I could get in order to ensure that this brilliant business plan does not suffer from being underfunded.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Without a doubt the best business play I've ever heard. With a well thought out plan like this, I see no way you can possibly fail. If I were you, I'd invest my entire life savings into this plan and max out every line of credit I could get in order to ensure that this brilliant business plan does not suffer from being underfunded.


Ha you're funny man. I work on all sorts of stuff. This is just my new fun project and if it catches, awesome. If not, no big deal. I'm not worried about the money. I think you're exaggerating how hard this is, I've worked on a lot of different businesses. Nail it and scale bro. Formal business plans are for the benefit of investors, real entrepreneurs know that you just nail it and scale it. But, thanks for the feedback, great points.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cball19 said:


> Ha you're funny man. I work on all sorts of stuff. This is just my new fun project and if it catches, awesome. If not, no big deal. I'm not worried about the money. I think you're exaggerating how hard this is, I've worked on a lot of different businesses. Nail it and scale bro. Formal business plans are for the benefit of investors, real entrepreneurs know that you just nail it and scale it. But, thanks for the feedback, great points.


Ask BA or one of the other industry guys in here how many snowboard manufacturers fail every year because they offer nothing. :facepalm1:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Deacon said:


> Ask BA or one of the other industry guys in here how many snowboard manufacturers fail every year because they offer nothing. :facepalm1:


But, but, but... do they make snowboards that look like unfinished bamboo sourced from who knows where with who knows what tech? How about with shitty Zen inspired faux-Asian graphics? WELL, do they????

Nail it and scale bro!!! That's all he needs to do!

:facepalm1:


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Ok son. I'm feeling kind today so I'll just say it, THIS is not the place to bring a pitch like this. Your gonna ripped to pieces. Pretty much every regular here is pretty hardcore and they aren't gonna give you a thing if you have nothing to offer.


I really appreciate that, but I welcome the feedback. Makes it all the more fun and lets me know where I need to look next. You guys have been helpful already. 

This really wasn't intended to be a pitch. Just wanted to hear what kind of designs you guys like. Maybe see pictures of ones that you're wanting to buy, etc.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cball19 said:


> This really wasn't intended to be a pitch. Just wanted to hear what kind of designs you guys like. Maybe see pictures of ones that you're wanting to buy, etc.


You're still focused 100% on the appearance of the board. :facepalm1:

Go through the threads on the forum if you truly want to make a run at this. Interesting tech, build quality, etc. sells snowboards. Graphics are just the icing on the cake.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> But, but, but... do they make snowboards that look like unfinished bamboo sourced from who knows where with who knows what tech? How about with shitty Zen inspired faux-Asian graphics? WELL, do they????
> 
> Nail it and scale bro!!! That's all he needs to do!
> 
> :facepalm1:


Ok, so I'm hearing you don't like the Asian inspired graphics. That's good to know. Thanks for the input.

Well, tell me. If you could build your ideal board, what would be the specs?


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> You're still focused 100% on the appearance of the board. :facepalm1:
> 
> Go through the threads on the forum if you truly want to make a run at this. Interesting tech, build quality, etc. sells snowboards. Graphics are just the icing on the cake.


Cool, makes sense. What's your favorite tech out there right now?


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So are you selling this, need advice on this? Kind of confused here chief.


I'm looking for what your favorite build specs are on a board. Yeah, I'll have some produced of what people like and you guys would get a special promotional code for a discount if you choose to buy what you've helped to create. If you're interested, I can ship boards to you for testing if all goes well. If you know boards well and ride often, i want to hear from you.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cball19 said:


> I'm looking for what your favorite build specs are on a board. Yeah, I'll have some produced of what people like and you guys would get a special promotional code for a discount if you choose to buy what you've helped to create. If you're interested, I can ship boards to you for testing if all goes well. If you know boards well and ride often, i want to hear from you.


I'm dying. Literally. (*not literally)


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Deacon said:


> I'm dying. Literally. (*not literally)


What would you do differently? Would enjoy the feedback from the experts.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:facepalm1:


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I voted Hell yes! 100% of votes are for Hell yes!

Hell yes!


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> I voted Hell yes! 100% of votes are for Hell yes!
> 
> Hell yes!


Awesome! Thanks for the feedback ManicMouse!


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

I voted naw, but only because I know people work better under depression


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

StAntonRider said:


> I voted naw, but only because I know people work better under depression


Haha, well thanks man, but it takes a whole lot more than that to make me depressed. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Dude, you're fucked. You don't know anything about how to actually manufacture snowboards and you're attempting to gain a foothold in an industry where very few already established manufacturers are actually experiencing growth. Even if you are successful, which I'd put the odds of right around zero, it'll likely be years before you see a profit. This isn't something you quit your day job to do.
> 
> If you have this strong of a desire to piss away money, I'll gladly email you my Paypal info and you can just send it to me. It'll save you a lot of time and heartache.


I know a manufacturer who has agreed to some good prices. It's unlikely I would lose money just trying to sell a few hundred boards. I'm not trying to oust Burton. Of course, they may take time to sell the first run without having an established brand.

As requested, here's some basic info about the board. 

1. flat camber bamboo snowboard.
2. Bamboo full sidewall
3. Laminate woodcore
4.Tri-axial fiberglass.
5. High-molecular sintered base.
6. Bamboo topsheet with anti-friction UV.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Ask BA or one of the other industry guys in here how many snowboard manufacturers fail every year because they offer nothing. :facepalm1:


When you say 'offer nothing', do you mean marketing wasn't solid or the tech wasn't innovative? or both or something else?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cball19 said:


> I already told you I know a manufacturer who has agreed to some good prices. I wouldn't lose money just trying to sell a few hundred boards. I'm not trying to oust Burton.
> 
> As requested, here's some basic info about the board.
> 
> ...


Yay. So you're contracting through an OEM or some garage builder. So what are YOU offering. What are YOU bringing to the table that sets you apart from the plethora of manufacturers this season. Do you even know what big event for snowboarding was held in Denver last weekend? (Without Google, it's a test)

What would i do different? I would've moved to a ski town in my teens and found a career that let me ride more, instead of waiting until i was 37 to discover it. You, on the other hand, should start with a passion for the lifestyle. It's clear you have none, which is why nobody here is buying what you're selling. :dunno:


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Yay. So you're contracting through an OEM or some garage builder. So what are YOU offering. What are YOU bringing to the table that sets you apart from the plethora of manufacturers this season. Do you even know what big event for snowboarding was held in Denver last weekend? (Without Google, it's a test)
> 
> What would i do different? I would've moved to a ski town in my teens and found a career that let me ride more, instead of waiting until i was 37 to discover it. You, on the other hand, should start with a passion for the lifestyle. It's clear you have none, which is why nobody here is buying what you're selling. :dunno:


That's some good honest feedback, and I really appreciate it. I totally get the 'selling a lifestyle' deal. That lifestyle and therefore brand, develops over time. I can see using this to fund some trips to further build that lifestyle and share it with the world... but you have to start somewhere. 

It's that passion for more freedom which drives me. To travel, to ride in remote areas of the world, to meet cool people who just enjoy being alive, going with the flow and good vibes of life... not tied down by things that don't matter. To tackle challenges that scare you enough to make you grow as a person. That's where I'm going, and that's what I'll be selling.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I have some extra bamboo flooring from Lumber Liquidator downstairs. I was thinking of quitting my job and taking out a second mortgage to start making boards out of it.


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

Deacon said:


> ...You, on the other hand, should start with a passion for the lifestyle. It's clear you have none, which is why nobody here is buying what you're selling. :dunno:


Personally I don't care whether my snowboard comes from a garage in Whistler or a guy in a downtown corporate office who has never snowboarded. Being 'core' is overrated, give me something that works better for my riding than what other brands are putting out.



cball19 said:


> When you say 'offer nothing', do you mean marketing wasn't solid or the tech wasn't innovative? or both or something else?


Why should I buy your board instead of a board from one of many, many other more established brands? What are you doing differently?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

cball19 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the feedback ManicMouse!


It's only because I have a pet giant panda and you wouldn't believe the amount of bamboo they go through each day.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

cerebroside said:


> Personally I don't care whether my snowboard comes from a garage in Whistler or a guy in a downtown corporate office who has never snowboarded. Being 'core' is overrated, give me something that works better for my riding than what other brands are putting out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I buy your board instead of a board from one of many, many other more established brands? What are you doing differently?


Would it interest you if we had your board custom printed with your nickname or personal logo? I want to build a community of people riding on our boards, you could be in the spotlight on our website of something from the ground floor. 

What else haven't you seen from other manufacturers that you would like to see?


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> It's only because I have a pet giant panda and you wouldn't believe the amount of bamboo they go through each day.


That is awesome. I want one. Or maybe one of these baby tigers... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZsMtwLF9Z4


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow, I'm sold. I want a lion paw or something zen-like on my bamboo snowboard made by a man who's passion for snowboarding is matched only by his knowledge of snowboard manufacturing. 

Can I be head European sales?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Manicmouse said:


> It's only because I have a pet giant panda and you wouldn't believe the amount of bamboo they go through each day.


Do you plan on harvesting that panda? I've heard they are delicious.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Wow, I'm sold. I want a lion paw or something zen-like on my bamboo snowboard made by a man who's passion for snowboarding is matched only by his knowledge of snowboard manufacturing.
> 
> Can I be head European sales?


I'll be visiting the manufacturer after the first couple successful production runs to integrate feedback from customers. 

And, why the hell not. I'll cut you in on a commission basis.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Well, I was thinking salary plus commission. 118,000 chf + 30%. 

I also want to be a team rider.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Well, I was thinking salary plus commission. 118,000 chf + 30%.
> 
> I also want to be a team rider.


Team rider - Done
Salary - No 
Commission - We'll discuss privately


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Well, I was thinking salary plus commission. 118,000 chf + 30%.
> 
> I also want to be a team rider.


Post a video of your riding abilities.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> I also want to be a team rider.





cball19 said:


> Post a video of your riding abilities.


I do believe he's just called you out :hairy:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Who is our team manager? I need to talk to him about getting some third person cameras to mount on my helmet. I only have a second person camera and all my videos end up being choose-your-own adventure style. 

I can be team manager. 118,000chf + 30% of all rider earnings. 

I hereby resign from my position as Head of Global Sales.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

You better not be trolling me.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

I think honestly everyone is giving you a hard time, and don't expect anything else. But what everyone here is used to is some bozo coming in here and thinking he's the only first smart guy who will revolutionize the industry. 

It's not really the smart guys who revolutionize the industry. It's the creative minds who think outside of the box, and hey you don't have to make the snowboard a triangle to revolutionize the industry. 

But you are not a bozo, as naive and clueless as you are (or at least seem to be). 

Like Argo was saying. What are you bringing to the table? bamboo snowboards are not new. However, I cannot seem to find a board that is made 100 percent out of bamboo. Is that what you are going for? 

If you are, make it different. Don't just say solely bamboo cores and end it there, make a name.

My advice would be poplar around the edges, paulownia and bamboo mix within. That would be really light. 

But it's up to you man. Best of luck.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh and I wanna be a team rider for BamBoards

bamboo + boards = BamBoards. Yep. I take cash or check.


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

cball19 said:


> Would it interest you if we had your board custom printed with your nickname or personal logo? I want to build a community of people riding on our boards, you could be in the spotlight on our website of something from the ground floor.
> 
> What else haven't you seen from other manufacturers that you would like to see?


Folding snowboards for traveling. Nobody makes folding snowboards that you can fold with the bindings still attachrd for traveling.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

StAntonRider said:


> I think honestly everyone is giving you a hard time, and don't expect anything else. But what everyone here is used to is some bozo coming in here and thinking he's the only first smart guy who will revolutionize the industry.
> 
> It's not really the smart guys who revolutionize the industry. It's the creative minds who think outside of the box, and hey you don't have to make the snowboard a triangle to revolutionize the industry.
> 
> ...


Thoughtful answer StantonRider. These are great ideas! Currently, the board is not 100% bamboo, but that's something I could look into, would be interesting. 

I agree with you creativity is everything in differentiation in marketing and it's a big part of what I enjoy doing. Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

the grouch said:


> Folding snowboards for traveling. Nobody makes folding snowboards that you can fold with the bindings still attachrd for traveling.


Great idea! I can look into some designs. Would require lots of testing and iteration but I like it.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

StAntonRider said:


> Oh and I wanna be a team rider for BamBoards
> 
> bamboo + boards = BamBoards. Yep. I take cash or check.


Haha cool name, I'll think about it!

If anyone wants to be a team rider and feels they would be a good ambassador for our brand and has exceptional riding skills. Submit a video. 

30 seconds: Answer the following question "What does snowboarding mean to you?"
2 minutes: Showcase your best riding abilities while having fun. Preferably on various terrains. Bonus points for exclusive locations, deep powder carving and half pipe tricks.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tatanka Head said:


> Who is our team manager? I need to talk to him about getting some third person cameras to mount on my helmet. I only have a second person camera and all my videos end up being choose-your-own adventure style.
> 
> I can be team manager. 118,000chf + 30% of all rider earnings.
> 
> I hereby resign from my position as Head of Global Sales.


If managing a team of riders is your skill, that's great and would be a great addition to the team. Gear will be distributed as sales take hold on an as needed basis. Once a product is available, you can expedite getting what you want by pulling in a following of customers. I can provide you with a promotional code which will tie back to your name. If I see there's a lot of value coming from what you're doing, I will have no problem supplying you with the gear to make videos.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


>


I'm new to the forum thing and honestly, I'm not even quite sure what a troll is...

But I can tell you, I'm serious about building a brand and a culture and looking for people who would also like to put their mark on creating a lifestyle for others to enjoy.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> It's only because I have a pet giant panda and you wouldn't believe the amount of bamboo they go through each day.


Green, yellow, or pink bamboo? (You know pink is the rarest and tastiest.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Handbanana said:


> This thread is hilarious.


THIS!!! Best thread on here. 



cball19 said:


> Well nothing has been produced. Just seeing if there's any interest. If I have a bunch of people buy with me, I can get some good prices. I can get designers to come up with board designs.
> 
> Eventually, I might turn it into a line of boards to sell online.


Pipe dream!




cball19 said:


> Hey man, I have a manufacturer lined up that knows how to make them and has been making them for years. I quit my corporate job because I hated it and I'm trying to have fun making a living. Don't hate.
> 
> Just trying to learn what people like, get some ideas and I'll get my designer to come up with some board designs.


Let me guess you're going Monson snowboards?



cball19 said:


> Ha you're funny man. I work on all sorts of stuff. This is just my new fun project and if it catches, awesome. If not, no big deal. I'm not worried about the money. I think you're exaggerating how hard this is, I've worked on a lot of different businesses. Nail it and scale bro. Formal business plans are for the benefit of investors, real entrepreneurs know that you just nail it and scale it. But, thanks for the feedback, great points.


He was pretty spot on. You have no idea how hard it truly is. 



cball19 said:


> Hey, I really appreciate that, but I can take it. I've been up against some tough people in my life. Makes it all the more fun and I can track down information very easily. You guys have been helpful already. This is my first post on a forum like this.
> 
> This really wasn't intended to be a pitch. Just wanted to hear what kind of designs you guys like. Maybe see pictures of ones that you're wanting to buy, etc.


The Internet is great for tracking down wrong information. 



cball19 said:


> I'm looking for what your favorite build specs are on a board. Yeah, I'll have some produced of what people like and you guys would get a special promotional code for a discount if you choose to buy what you've helped to create. If you're interested, I can ship boards to you for testing if all goes well. If you know boards well and ride often, i want to hear from you.


Oh look an OEM Catalog brand. 



StAntonRider said:


> I voted naw, but only because I know people work better under depression


I just loled. 



cball19 said:


> I already told you I know a manufacturer who has agreed to some good prices. I wouldn't lose money just trying to sell a few hundred boards. I'm not trying to oust Burton.
> 
> As requested, here's some basic info about the board.
> 
> ...


A few hundred boards is pretty lofty. I know brands that started with million dollar budgets that couldn't do that. 



cerebroside said:


> Personally I don't care whether my snowboard comes from a garage in Whistler or a guy in a downtown corporate office who has never snowboarded. Being 'core' is overrated, give me something that works better for my riding than what other brands are putting out.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I buy your board instead of a board from one of many, many other more established brands? What are you doing differently?


The most core thing in the world is the guy that works 5 days a week in a cubicle, suffering at a crap job, and finds his only solace in that one day a week he can ride. That is the true definition of core. 



cball19 said:


> Would it interest you if we had your board custom printed with your nickname or personal logo? I want to build a community of people riding on our boards, you could be in the spotlight on our website of something from the ground floor.
> 
> What else haven't you seen from other manufacturers that you would like to see?


 Why does this sound like 728 Outdoors? Googles it. 



StAntonRider said:


> I think honestly everyone is giving you a hard time, and don't expect anything else. But what everyone here is used to is some bozo coming in here and thinking he's the only first smart guy who will revolutionize the industry.
> 
> It's not really the smart guys who revolutionize the industry. It's the creative minds who think outside of the box, and hey you don't have to make the snowboard a triangle to revolutionize the industry.
> 
> ...


I've ridden a full bamboo board, it wasn't fun. Also this guy is a kook plain and simple. Snowboarding doesn't need him. 

Trolls are gonna troll.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

MikeIn248 said:


> Green, yellow, or pink bamboo? (You know pink is the rarest and tastiest.)


Pink for the ladies. i have a few girls who are already interested in that.


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

Deacon said:


> You mean like my 2007 Rossignol The Experience? Or a crap load of Arbors??


I love this board, I have the 159, just wish it were a little smaller for me. JD


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> THIS!!! Best thread on here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a lot of work solely to try to make me look bad, but thanks for the feedback buried in there. No hard feelings.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

cball19 said:


> Pink for the ladies. i have a few girls who are already interested in that.


Remember: you don't score until the panda poops. (Unchi!)


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't even fucking know what's going on anymore. I'm heading over to newschoolers now.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

StAntonRider said:


> I don't even fucking know what's going on anymore. I'm heading over to newschoolers now.


Thanks for the input StAntonRider, much appreciated


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Someone said I commented on this, I don't think I did....

I say go for it. Why not? There are plenty of big companies that use OEM and they got a start somewhere...... If you make a nice design and people like it, great. I would do some research, see what people buy the most of with regards to the looks of the boards, then make something along those lines...... 

Personally I like a lot of different types of base profiles except for a straight up rockered board. I am impartial to edges, I have ridden quite a few different ones and don't really care, probably because we usually have decent snow quality. If I had to ride ice all day I would probably opt for magnetraction.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Argo said:


> Someone said I commented on this, I don't think I did....
> 
> I say go for it. Why not? There are plenty of big companies that use OEM and they got a start somewhere...... If you make a nice design and people like it, great. I would do some research, see what people buy the most of with regards to the looks of the boards, then make something along those lines......
> 
> Personally I like a lot of different types of base profiles except for a straight up rockered board. I am impartial to edges, I have ridden quite a few different ones and don't really care, probably because we usually have decent snow quality. If I had to ride ice all day I would probably opt for magnetraction.


This is awesome input, exactly the type of stuff I was looking for. I'll put up some polls to gauge others interest on some of the preferences you pointed out. Thanks for the encouraging words, and exactly right, these companies did not start big. And to the other gentleman who said they knew people who had a million dollar budget and failed, well they invested it poorly and too quickly into things that did not pay back immediately. It happens all the time to people who don't understand business.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jesboogie said:


> I love this board, I have the 159, just wish it were a little smaller for me. JD


Mine's a 164mw, with Flux SFs. Absolutely rips. :hairy:


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

OEM or not makes almost no difference in the success of a brand. However that's about the only thing you have going for you. Zero knowedge of the industry you work in is a sure fire way for your business to fail and.

For starters you want advice from here? You'll get some but guess what, nobody on this forum would buy your shit... So whatever advice you do get from here is actually going to be the wrong advice. Know who your customer is, they're not on this site so anything you get from here is worthless, I thought you said you knew business???

You said you pan on only selling a few hundred boards and not competing with Burton... Do you have any idea what snowboard sales are in the US? What average brand sales are? Obviously not because if you did you'd know that A: board sales in the industry declined substantially yet again this year B: That the average small shop only sells a few hundred boards a year and that's with established brands and an established customer base.

Oh and you pan on doing OEM, that's fine I actually fully support that. However at only a hundred or two hundred boards your pricing is going to be terrible on those. Then you're using tons of bamboo, sintered bases and are open to more tech, all that adds substantial cost to the board. How much do you plan on retailing these for? If you add in the price for custom like you mentioned you're getting into absurd pricing. You say you don't want to compete with Burton? Well if your boards are over $400 that's exactly what you're doing because it's a small market and nobody is gonna pick your board over the Burtons of the world when they're the same price. 

Finally people hate when owners of companies don't know about or even care about the product theyre making. They want to buy from people who live and breath what they make. You have obviously shown that's not remotely the case for you and you're just trying to earn a few bucks and then publicly announcing that over the internet. I highly advise getting the hell out of here before giving your name a brand because on the off chance you do get boards made and someone considers buying one do you know what the first thing theyre gonna do is? They're gonna Google it and look for information/reviews/anything they can about the board before hitting buy. And then this forum post is gonna show up and they'll be running for the hills so do yourself a favor GTHO


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cball19 said:


> That was a lot of work solely to try to make me look bad, but thanks for the feedback buried in there. No hard feelings.


That was minimal work click the box, click reply, write a small post. Sadly your stupidity seems to be impeding the fact that the one with the most knowledge about what you're looking to do is laughing at you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The entirety of this "plan" is laughable.

It would be like if I decided that I was going to make a car company. I like driving, I should be able to do it, right? I don't know shit about building cars. But, I think people will like red ones. I'm gonna build red cars.

Any investors?


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That was minimal work click the box, click reply, write a small post. Sadly your stupidity seems to be impeding the fact that the one with the most knowledge about what you're looking to do is laughing at you.


This post has, in general, accomplished what I was hoping. Just to probe a sector of the market, which we are all a part of. I gained some good knowledge in a matter of hours just by pushing a few buttons. This was in no way a trolling effort, a term that you all seem to be very fond of, but an earnest first attempt at getting knowledge from people who are passionate about the details. People will always ridicule your efforts you when you shake things up to make changes. 

This post took a few interesting turns today but I was honest and forthcoming throughout. That's someone who I'd want to do business with. No one is forcing you to like what I'm doing or to buy it, you have plenty of options. All I ask, is to please allow some of the other people a voice who can appreciate generally what I'm trying to accomplish and can see that this is just something to build from and not to tear down in spite. With that said, I value of the opinions of the critics here. Without you, things do not move forward. You have all presented great arguments and considerations going forward. 

I love to create, learn and build and only hope that in the future I will see people enjoying what I've created with the help of all of your feedback.


----------



## agaysnowmo (Jul 15, 2014)

cball19 said:


> This post has, in general, accomplished what I was hoping. Just to probe a sector of the market, which we are all a part of. I gained some good knowledge in a matter of hours just by pushing a few buttons. This was in no way a trolling effort, a term that you all seem to be very fond of, but an earnest first attempt at getting knowledge from people who are passionate about the details. People will always ridicule your efforts you when you shake things up to make changes.
> 
> This post took a few interesting turns today but I was honest and forthcoming throughout. That's someone who I'd want to do business with. No one is forcing you to like what I'm doing or to buy it, you have plenty of options. All I ask, is to please allow some of the other people a voice who can appreciate generally what I'm trying to accomplish and can see that this is just something to build from and not to tear down in spite. With that said, I value of the opinions of the critics here. Without you, things do not move forward. You have all presented great arguments and considerations going forward.
> 
> I love to create, learn and build and only hope that in the future I will see people enjoying what I've created with the help of all of your feedback.


I want a red one.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> The entirety of this "plan" is laughable.
> 
> It would be like if I decided that I was going to make a car company. I like driving, I should be able to do it, right? I don't know shit about building cars. But, I think people will like red ones. I'm gonna build red cars.
> 
> Any investors?


There is no 'plan'. You just take action, fail, learn, keep your head up, and pivot to have a better shot next time. When you hit that big jump for the first time, did you have a plan? You had a general idea of what it should look and feel like, and you learned from falling on your ass. You get up and you tweak your form to do it better next time. That's how you succeed. By criticizing me, you fuel the fire for doing greater things, for breaking outside the status quo. For that, I thank you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cball19 said:


> There is no 'plan'. You just take action, fail, learn, keep your head up, and pivot to have a better shot next time. When you hit that big jump for the first time, did you have a plan? You had a general idea of what it should look and feel like, and you learned from falling on your ass. You get up and you tweak your form to do it better next time. That's how you succeed. By criticizing me, you fuel the fire for doing greater things, for breaking outside the status quo. For that, I thank you.


That sounds like a great plan if you're backed by a virtually limitless trust fund. If not, it sounds like a great way to lose your ass.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Mmmm, I love the smell of troll in the morning.

Well, off to go do some ridin' now.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> That sounds like a great plan if you're backed by a virtually limitless trust fund. If not, it sounds like a great way to lose your ass.


There are so many ways to gain know how now without incurring cost. I don't plan on dumping money into a pit, that would be foolish. I agree with you on that count. 

You just take it day by day, using the resources available, many of which are free or have drastically reduced in cost with the new tools for business and communication available on the internet today. Now more than ever, someone can take an idea and make it a reality with limited funds. You seem to be stuck in a very outdated idea of how business is done. There are avenues for the little guy to compete without the bank roll of a mega corporation. Look around you, there are examples everywhere.

With that said, some of you have made great points and suggested good ideas on how to differentiate, a crucial component of making a dent in the market even with the tools I eluded to above.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

cball19 said:


> People will always ridicule your efforts you when you shake things up to make changes.


I don't think your idea will shake up the snowboarding industry sadly.

Unlike these babies!





Yee haw!! :hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cball19 said:


> This post has, in general, accomplished what I was hoping. Just to probe a sector of the market, which we are all a part of. I gained some good knowledge in a matter of hours just by pushing a few buttons. This was in no way a trolling effort, a term that you all seem to be very fond of, but an earnest first attempt at getting knowledge from people who are passionate about the details. People will always ridicule your efforts you when you shake things up to make changes.
> 
> This post took a few interesting turns today but I was honest and forthcoming throughout. That's someone who I'd want to do business with. No one is forcing you to like what I'm doing or to buy it, you have plenty of options. All I ask, is to please allow some of the other people a voice who can appreciate generally what I'm trying to accomplish and can see that this is just something to build from and not to tear down in spite. With that said, I value of the opinions of the critics here. Without you, things do not move forward. You have all presented great arguments and considerations going forward.
> 
> I love to create, learn and build and only hope that in the future I will see people enjoying what I've created with the help of all of your feedback.


Once again stupidity. YAY STUPIDITY! You're not shaking anything up you're just picking specs from a catalog and slapping on a lame graphic. Anyone can do that only difference is some of us actually know how to go to a real factory. 



cball19 said:


> There is no 'plan'. You just take action, fail, learn, keep your head up, and pivot to have a better shot next time. When you hit that big jump for the first time, did you have a plan? You had a general idea of what it should look and feel like, and you learned from falling on your ass. You get up and you tweak your form to do it better next time. That's how you succeed. By criticizing me, you fuel the fire for doing greater things, for breaking outside the status quo. For that, I thank you.


I remember my first big jump and I definitely had a plan and it succeeded. Clearly you're of the mindset of throwing shit at a wall and seeing if it sticks. 



Noreaster said:


> Mmmm, I love the smell of troll in the morning.
> 
> Well, off to go do some ridin' now.


In town right now?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> In town right now?


French Alps.


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> French Alps.


La baguette.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

"I'm intercontinental when I eat french toast."


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Not a core rider or snowboarding enthusiast. No knowledge of the industry. No personal experience with different tech and the progresson of our sport. Just wanna make money and a bamboo tiger club. Hope you plan on selling these things at walmart because people who truly care about the sport are gonna buy from companies that care about the sport. 

I recently bought a Slash board even though the company is only a few years old. Why? Because Gigi is a hard core rider and has been riding hard his whole life and lives and breathes snowboarding. After that many years of love for the sport he dug in even deeper and came out with his own line of snowboards and put all his experience in them. Not just some dude with some cash that wants to make a quick buck and has to ask others on a fucking forum the "specs". 

Don't waste potential buyers money that could go towards a board that has heart and soul in it from a company that actually gives a shit and will invest in the future of the sport and progress of our gear.


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

*like my fastplant*

like my fastplant with is ''bambooyah'' tech i really love it and it have a 5years warranty bamboo is tough stuff . Love the bamboo background on this board.


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

@ OP. I think you have a differentiation problem and a segmentation problem. 

The differentiation you are talking about is pretty superficial. 

The segment you are engaging here does not value what you seem to be offering. 

Therefore your offer is not meaningful to this audience.

Your continued persistence makes you come off like a troll or someone who is just really incapable of interpreting social cues (or market feedback), frankly. 

Also, I think you would have serious distribution problems since it seems like you have no experience (or credibility) with the core or big box channels. 

I don't have a problem with your enthusiasm or desire to make a career out of this, it is really just your lack of rigor that I find completely disappointing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

cball19 said:


> I've been looking at producing some snowboards made of bamboo. Check out the pic. What do you guys think?
> 
> Each set of boards I produce can be made in any shape, design, etc. we want. Here's some of the specs.
> 
> ...


If I would actually receive a board for testing, I'll give you plenty of feedback and might be able to get some video as you requested. 

As for the rest of the thread, gotta admit, some of it is quite funny. I especially liked the part about bamboo flooring from Lumber Liquidators.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like my cutting board.


----------



## Willie133 (Jan 5, 2015)

You need to clearly state what you actually have to bring to the table that other established brands don't already provide. When we first asked this question you kept on replying with design responses such as exposed bamboo, "faux eastern art" (I'm Asian and it sounds terrible already), or gimicky things such as having my custom name printed onto the board. Get your dam mind out of the appearance of the board already.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

cball19 said:


> Great idea! I can look into some designs. Would require lots of testing and iteration *but I like it*.


this is where it all goes wrong..... If you really like the idea of a folding snowboard, then all hope is lost (long story)

I am not an industry expert, but have seen many companies come and go in my time. I was "sort of" at SIA last week and saw a few new brands.. the raw wood look is in, small manufacturer out of Minturn (can't remember their name). Arbor does this too. I like the look. 

It just seems to me that there are already a lot of manufacturers clawing away for their piece of the pie. I don't know, one way or anther, if that pie is big enough for everyone.... but if certain indications I got while listening to folks who make their living in this industry are accurate, the pie is not big enough.


----------



## SmokeSignals (Jan 24, 2015)

You better hurry up....these people have an exposed core too...Soon the market will be flooded with exposed bamboo cores


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

first you should build some rockboards and give them for free, and then hope for a shitty season so your boards get tested. Now that's the spirit of snowboarding!!

for real with your naive stupidity you can get somewhere but you will still remain the same, better let the change come from the inside.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

SmokeSignals said:


> You better hurry up....these people have an exposed core too...Soon the market will be flooded with exposed bamboo cores


I could probably have them for sale online in about 2 months.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

deagol said:


> the raw wood look is in, small manufacturer out of Minturn (can't remember their name). Arbor does this too. I like the look.


Yeah, I think the bamboo look is catching on quickly. I like the look myself too.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

cball19 said:


> Yeah, I think the bamboo looks is catching on quickly. I like the look myself too.


Are you gonna give me a free snowboard to test or what?oke:


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Are you gonna give me a free snowboard to test or what?oke:


Me and my friends will be riding on them first. If you have exceptional ability and the equipment to make production quality videos or product photos, I'll evaluate those on a case by case basis.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

deagol said:


> this is where it all goes wrong..... If you really like the idea of a folding snowboard, then all hope is lost (long story)


I'm not saying I'm producing folding snowboards, I'm saying there would be a market if someone could do without sacrificing the integrity of the board.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cball19 said:


> Me and my friends will be riding on them first. If you have exceptional ability and the equipment to make production quality videos or product photos, I'll evaluate those on a case by case basis.


Oh, you snowboard bro?


----------



## SmokeSignals (Jan 24, 2015)

Forget the Bamboo....I'd buy one of these...


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Oh, you snowboard bro?


Yeah, I also have a Rossignol


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Get your votes in*

Hey guys, I think there's about 13 votes in so far and far more views to the thread. Check out my very first post and let me know what you think in the poll. Thanks guys.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Troll snowboards lmao
killin it
crushin it


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Here is my suggestion. 

Grab some wood. Make a pretty standard shape. Put 18 layers of wet layup on it. Grab some sort of carbon fiber top sheet. Paint a Colorado Flag on it. Have your marketing reps post on these forums, maybe even give 4 of the top post count posters a board to ride for free. 

There you go.....1/3 of this forum will buy one. Solid gold.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Here is my suggestion.
> 
> Grab some wood. Make a pretty standard shape. Put 18 layers of wet layup on it. Grab some sort of carbon fiber top sheet. Paint a Colorado Flag on it. Have your marketing reps post on these forums, maybe even give 4 of the top post count posters a board to ride for free.
> 
> There you go.....1/3 of this forum will buy one. Solid gold.


Ooo 
Hahaha


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Here is my suggestion.
> 
> Grab some wood. Make a pretty standard shape. Put 18 layers of wet layup on it. Grab some sort of carbon fiber top sheet. Paint a Colorado Flag on it. Have your marketing reps post on these forums, maybe even give 4 of the top post count posters a board to ride for free.
> 
> There you go.....1/3 of this forum will buy one. Solid gold.


Hahaha yes!
Spam the forums through the back door, works great


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Is my free board in the mail yet?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> Is my free board in the mail yet?


Did you submit your production quality footy?


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

ask Pete Harvieux from The Interior Plain Project about how easy it is to start up a snowboard company from scratch. he _might _have broken even his first year, and I think they only made 300 boards. most of those sales were probably to people who were only buying the boards because they knew Pete as one of the best dudes in the industry around the midwest (which is full of rad dudes, so that's saying a lot), and they wanted to support him.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

alchemy said:


> ask Pete Harvieux from The Interior Plain Project about how easy it is to start up a snowboard company from scratch. he _might _have broken even his first year, and I think they only made 300 boards. most of those sales were probably to people who were only buying the boards because they knew Pete as one of the best dudes in the industry around the midwest (which is full of rad dudes, so that's saying a lot), and they wanted to support him.


I really admire someone who creates for the love of creating. Also being a midwest guy, I can see following a similar path and I have a lot of respect for what Pete has done. His boards look great. 

I'm not expecting this to be a overnight sensation. Each production run is 50 boards of one design. I'll start there, and we'll see where it goes. I'm considering holding a contest for the design that will go on the first board.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Did you submit your production quality footy?


Size 13 boot, so I'll take a wide bamboo board thank you very much.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

So what's the marketing strategy here? Going into forums and kickstarting some entertaining threads that result in no one wanting to buy your product? Starting a site and just hoping people stumble on it and want to buy? What's the flex like on these boards? Are they built more for freeride or freestyle? What sizes/widths are available? What more can you tell us about the edge tech? What price are these boards going for? And again...marketing? I'm genuinely curious. Like someone said, appearances are the icing on the cake...and your icing ain't looking so great right now. Personally I don't dig the exposed wood. I like my board to look almost like art. But before THAT I want to know if it's gonna fit my style of riding - I want to know overall length, effective edge, contact length, flex, profile, sidecut, what that baby is made of. I want to be able to demo and read feedback/reviews from other riders. I want to know that my money is going to something I'm gonna love and that's backed by a warranty. 

I'm came into this thread - at first amused by other replies - then just opened my mind and read what you had to say. And I read nothing great, motivating...nothing that made me feel like this is a quality product from someone that knows about riding. That these boards are already being produced, ridden by riders, then sent back to be tweaked. You need time/money/support to do that. Not saying that the little guy can't ever make it - because that would suck. But if you're expecting to churn out some boards in two months, throw it on the internet, and expect it to sell and make any money...well, I think you've lost the plot. Having NO plan at all is silly. Shops are having trouble selling the established brands they have...why would they buy some no-name brand to sell? There is legwork that needs to be done, connections to be made.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

radiomuse210 said:


> So what's the marketing strategy here? Going into forums and kickstarting some entertaining threads that result in no one wanting to buy your product? Starting a site and just hoping people stumble on it and want to buy? What's the flex like on these boards? Are they built more for freeride or freestyle? What sizes/widths are available? What more can you tell us about the edge tech? What price are these boards going for? And again...marketing? I'm genuinely curious. Like someone said, appearances are the icing on the cake...and your icing ain't looking so great right now. Personally I don't dig the exposed wood. I like my board to look almost like art. But before THAT I want to know if it's gonna fit my style of riding - I want to know overall length, effective edge, contact length, flex, profile, sidecut, what that baby is made of. I want to be able to demo and read feedback/reviews from other riders. I want to know that my money is going to something I'm gonna love and that's backed by a warranty.
> 
> I'm came into this thread - at first amused by other replies - then just opened my mind and read what you had to say. And I read nothing great, motivating...nothing that made me feel like this is a quality product from someone that knows about riding. That these boards are already being produced, ridden by riders, then sent back to be tweaked. You need time/money/support to do that. Not saying that the little guy can't ever make it - because that would suck. But if you're expecting to churn out some boards in two months, throw it on the internet, and expect it to sell and make any money...well, I think you've lost the plot. Having NO plan at all is silly. Shops are having trouble selling the established brands they have...why would they buy some no-name brand to sell? There is legwork that needs to be done, connections to be made.


Thanks for dropping in radiomuse210. This really didn't start as a marketing effort, just jumped in and planned to build the parachute on the way down. This was more marketing research than pushing a product. You guys are seeing the very first conversation held around any of this. This is not the only thing I'm doing to make money, I'm doing this because I will enjoy it. This is by no means intended to fully support me financially, more of a side project. 

I agree with you about the board art, I haven't contracted an artist to make the board really have a personality. I'm not an artist myself, I bring resources and people together to make things happen. You're right, the board hasn't even been ridden yet to know what I have to change, I'll be ordering samples once I decide on some of the basics to make the tweaks. As far as some of the specs you mentioned, we have some options shown in the attached images. I included a cross section of the board construction. Check out the pics. I'm working on the camber profile image as well. 

Price is yet to be determined until I can factor in all of my costs. I have a general idea but I'll wait to release that. May have misspoke earlier, I can probably have samples ready in a couple months so a full production run is ready for the next season. I will likely make the samples available at a reduced cost so I can get the board out there and gather feedback in the off season. I want to release a board that I'm proud of and that people will love.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

cball19 said:


> Thanks for dropping in radiomuse210. This really didn't start as a marketing effort, just jumped in and planned to build the parachute on the way down. You guys are seeing the very first conversation held around any of this. I agree with you about the board art, I haven't contracted an artist to make the board really have a personality. I'm not an artist myself, I bring resources and people together to make things happen. You're right, the board hasn't even been ridden yet to know what I have to change, I'll be orders samples once I decide on some of the basics to make the tweaks. As far as some of the specs you mentioned, I have a few options. I also included a cross section of the board construction. Check out the pics. I'm working on the camber profiles as well. Price is yet to be determined until I can factor in all of my costs. I have a general idea but I'll wait to release that.


I have some legitimate questions for you. I don't see anything wrong with the exposed wood look. I think its a nice look, or can be at least. There's always options for artwork with some/mostly exposed wood as well.

What kind of weight ranges are valid for each board? Do you plan to offer any wide versions? Someone like me, ~6' w/ 13 feet, we need a wide board.

How much do the boards themselves weigh?

What kind of edge technology are you planning to use?

Do you only plan to offer a straight camber board? If so, I assume this is due to production costs to create hybrid profile boards?

Do you worry about the all-bamboo sidewalls not being forgiving enough/too stiff? Any ideas on how stiff the board will be overall - tip to tail and torsion-ally?


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I have some legitimate questions for you. I don't see anything wrong with the exposed wood look. I think its a nice look, or can be at least. There's always options for artwork with some/mostly exposed wood as well.
> 
> What kind of weight ranges are valid for each board? Do you plan to offer any wide versions? Someone like me, ~6' w/ 13 feet, we need a wide board.
> 
> ...


Great questions, JCP890. I've submitted these to my production team so I can get some better answers for you. In the meantime, I've attached the camber profiles picture as promised. I'm actually leaning towards the hybrids so they have the most success for most riders. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## cball19 (Feb 8, 2015)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Here is my suggestion.
> 
> Grab some wood. Make a pretty standard shape. Put 18 layers of wet layup on it. Grab some sort of carbon fiber top sheet. Paint a Colorado Flag on it. Have your marketing reps post on these forums, maybe even give 4 of the top post count posters a board to ride for free.
> 
> There you go.....1/3 of this forum will buy one. Solid gold.


Colorado flag (cool but might be too specialized me just starting out)
Carbon fiber (I like this look too but might be going against the grain with the bamboo style I'm rolling with) 

Nice ideas though man. Keep them coming!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

cball19 said:


> Price is yet to be determined until I can factor in all of my costs.


Well, this bitching board goes for a bargain $72. Looks familiar?

China Icerider Snowboard (Scorpion) - China Snowboard, Adult Snowboard


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Well, this bitching board goes for a bargain $72. Looks familiar?
> 
> China Icerider Snowboard (Scorpion) - China Snowboard, Adult Snowboard


OH SNAP! personally I'd go with the one that has "sintering base".

not sintered......yet, as its still sintering.

China Adult Snowboard (Roek) - China Snowboard Adult Snowboard, Snow Board


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

cball19 said:


> Great questions, JCB890. I've submitted these to my production team so I can get some better answers for you. In the meantime, I've attached the camber profiles picture as promised. I'm actually leaning towards the hybrids so they have the most success for most riders. Let me know your thoughts.


I just got a new board which is a hybrid style and I love it so far. Mostly camber with rocker in the nose/tip. I haven't ridden any of the crazier CRC hybrids, but I would like to give it a shot out of curiosity. My prior board was a Ride Yukon, which is a full camber board, which treated me well.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

cball19 said:


> Colorado flag (cool but might be too specialized me just starting out)
> Carbon fiber (I like this look too but might be going against the grain with the bamboo style I'm rolling with)
> 
> Nice ideas though man. Keep them coming!


The fact that you have no idea what I'm talking about scares the shit out of me with your total lack of industry knowledge


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

Hahaha this dude is pulling your legs, this shit cannot be real


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Panduri said:


> Hahaha this dude is pulling your legs, this shit cannot be real


I think so too. Those linked pictures are hilarious


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

If it was summer, I'm sure the abuse he would've received would have shut this thread down by now. Amazing.:hairy:


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

I just realized cball has been pulling our dicks


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

StAntonRider said:


> I just realized cball has been pulling our dicks


Not that there's anything wrong with that... :liar:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

StAntonRider said:


> I just realized cball has been pulling our dicks


What were you, his sensei?

Dickpullers everywhere unite? 

maybe u guys can go on a picnic to ski land.


----------

